# Specie of snake...



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

I usually go the other way, but this was a small guy No rattles Guud thing


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

How big? If about the size of a pencil, I'd say a brown snake.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Maybe 15-18”


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

I have never seen one much over ten inches but apparently they are.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Could be just a pale colored garter too. Hard to tell from your pic.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Here’s another image, lower to it. Eye is sharp. I thought it might be identified by its coloration. Scary how guud the images are from phones.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm going with my original thought...brown snake.


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Brown snake 100%


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

I’ll look for one again on the bike path. It was in the middle and I wanted it off the path so it would not get anorexia. I have come close to others and not seen em, according to my wife, riding behind me. If I pick one up, I’ll report it here before CNN. Enjoy.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

I’ll echo it’s a brown snake.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

So, brown snakes go below ground to hibernate? Not a lot of fat on that little guy. They just starve oer the winter?


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

finlander said:


> So, brown snakes go below ground to hibernate? Not a lot of fat on that little guy. They just starve oer the winter?


They survive like other species similar in size.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

finlander said:


> So, brown snakes go below ground to hibernate? Not a lot of fat on that little guy. They just starve oer the winter?


When snakes, and amphibians hibernate, their body's systems slow way down, but do not stop. They use very little energy, so when it warms back up, they still have some stored energy reserves to get them moving in search of food. 

https://sciencing.com/snake-hibernation-period-10057157.html


----------

